# Anmeldung Ftw



## *AKa* (Gast) (3. September 2006)

Nabend,hab versucht mich hier mal zu registriern was bis zu e-mail ja auch ganz gut geklappt hat....nur wenn ich jetzt auf den freischalt link klicke komm ich wieder zur anmelde seite...einloggen geht nicht weil ich als benutzer nicht gefunden werde...hab schon blasc runtergeldanen aktualisiert,aktualisiert uswuswusw...
könnt ihr mir helfen?

MfG Aka


----------



## Wombat (3. September 2006)

Bei mir genau das gleiche Problem, habe schon 2 Accounts zu erstellen versucht.


----------



## Xinjan (3. September 2006)

hab dieses Problem auch!! kann mich nach registrierung nich einloggen....


----------



## Sirjulius (4. September 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also habe mich heute das dritte mal angemeldet und es klappt immer noch nicht wäre mal nett wenn  jemand vom Support was dazu schreiben könnte!

MfG Sirjulius


----------



## Crowley (4. September 2006)

Ich hab das jetzt nochmal hier getestet, und auf meinem Rechner scheint da alles zu funktionieren.

Könnt ihr mal bitte die Aktivierungsmail an crowley@buffed.de weiterleiten und folgende Infos dazuschreiben:
- Euer gewählter Benutzername
- Mailprogramm und Browser, den ihr verwendet habt.

Ich werd das dann nochmal genauer untersuchen und Euch erstmal von HAnd freischalten.


----------



## Xinjan (4. September 2006)

hab meine geschickt!!


----------



## Crowley (4. September 2006)

Danke Xinjan,

das hat mir weitergeholfen. Ich glaube ich bin der Lösung schon etwas näher gekommen.

Das Problem scheint zu sein, dass die Registrierungsseite, über die auch die Aktivierung läuft nicht verfügbar ist, wenn man eingeloggt ist und einen dann entsprechend aufs Forum weiterleitet. Solltet ihr also das Problem haben, dass ihr beim Anklicken der Aktivierungsmail aufs Forum umgeleitet werdet, überprüft bitte, ob ihr nicht noch mit einem anderen Account eingeloggt seid. Morgen wede ich dann ein bessere Lösung für das Problem einbauen.


----------



## *Thx* (Gast) (5. September 2006)

Danke für die schnell Antwort werd es nochmal probieren, wenn es nicht klappt schick ich dir den Link!

Danke nochmal!

Sirjulius


----------

